# Heating up canned food?



## jrscll

Ok, so Im mixing dry food with canned food every feeding. I give him about a spoon full every feeding, so there is some left over from when I originally open the can. I then refrigerate what’s left over from when I initially open it. It does state to refrigerate it and refeed at room temp, therefore I heat it up a bit every time in the microwave. 

Does the canned food need to be fed at room temp or can it be fed cold from the refrigerator?


----------



## KC23

You can feed it cold if you want, but it's firmer and less moist. I don't use canned food anymore, but when I did--I would take it out of the fridge and scoop some into the feeding bowl first. Then I'd add a little warm water to it and stir. It softened it up and allowed me to coat the dry food with it nicely when I mixed it in.


----------



## Maxy24

You can feed it cold if your dog will eat it. We warm ours up by adding some hot water and mixing that with the wet in the bowl, then adding the kibble. If it's cold Tucker will leave it until it's been out a while and is warmer but in our house that means our cat Neko will have a feast so we warm it up.


----------



## jrscll

Thanks for the info!!!! I will be adding hot water to the cold canned food from now on. Will save me from all kinds of dishes!!! Thanks!


----------



## pudlemom

KC23 said:


> Then I'd add a little warm water to it and stir. It softened it up and allowed me to coat the dry food with it nicely when I mixed it in.





Maxy24 said:


> We warm ours up by adding some hot water and mixing that with the wet in the bowl, then adding the kibble.


Ditto this is what I do to works great.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

My pups liked their canned food warmed up too. 
And when it's warm I find it is much easier to mix in with their kibble.


----------

